# Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht



## tobiii (3. Januar 2013)

*Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Hallo liebe Community 


Ich will den besten CPU Kühler für mein CM Storm Scout II finden.

Ich habe einen Intel i5 3570K. Ich möchte übertakten.

Mein Preislimit liegt bei 85€ Der Kühler sollte schwarz, silber oder violett sein. Ich könnte bis zu 3 lüfter einbauen Standart Lüfter werden ausgetauscht.

Es kann auch eine Wasser Kühlung sein wenn es besser ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*



> Es kann auch eine Wasser Kühlung sein wenn es besser ist


Ist es, aber keine Fertig-WaKü, sondern eine Zusammengestellte, der "Watercool Heatkiller Rev3.0" ist meiner Meinung nach der Beste den es gibt.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Bei den Luftkühlern könntet Du dir mal den EKL K2 anschauen. Der ist wirklich


----------



## tobiii (3. Januar 2013)

Es soll aber in dem preisbereich bleiben wenn es eine zussammenstellung ist

An den K2 hatte ih auch schon gedacht

An den hatte ich auch noch gedacht:
PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE


----------



## Gotcha (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Kann dir den hier nahe legen Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition
hab den i5 3570k damit auf 4,2ghz am laufen bei ~750 Umdrehungen und wird nicht wärmer als 45°C unter last.
Zumindest hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft ihn wärmer zu bekommen.
Ausm Gehäuse ist er nicht heraus hörbar.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

ich habe diesen hier:

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

max. Auslastung alklerhöchstens 56 Grad und flüsterleise


----------



## DrWaikiki (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Insgesamt definitiv ein Wasserkühler wie der Kryos HF oder der Heatkiller 
Bei Luft denke ich wären der Silver Arrow und der Phantek P......(irgendwas) am leistungsfähigsten.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Bis 4,5 GHz reicht auch dieser be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Wobei hier noch erwähnt werden muss, dass Du den Seitenlüfter ausbauen musst, sonst passt keiner welcher hier genannt wurde.


----------



## tobiii (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

seiten lüfter würde ich eh nicht einbauen 

geplant sind:
-2x120mm vorne
-2x120mm oben
-1x120mm hinten
-1x 120mm boden
-3(oder 2)x120mm CPU kühler


----------



## Bull56 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bester Kühler Intel i5 3570k gesucht*

Lass dir nichts einreden!

Ich habe mir den phanteks kühler mit den zwei türmen geholt, daran drei lüfter montiert und das ganze erbringt eine enorme leistung die ich mit meiner h100 nie geknackt hätte!

Nehm den phanteks mit liquid pro wärmeleitmittel, damit wirst du sehr sehr glücklich werden! :b

In ein paar tagen kommt mein review zu diesem kühler


----------



## tobiii (3. Januar 2013)

Den Bericht werde ich mir selbstverständlich durchlesen


Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.... 

Wie sind denn ungefähr deine temps bei last


----------

